# Proline 1980's?



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

*Proline*

I think.....that is the tempest II hunter......Could be wrong but that looks just like my dads old bow. At one time in the early 80's he bought a tempest II hunter and target bow. I still have the tempest II target which looks just like yours except that it has white limbs and a green riser


----------



## DanReid (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanx friend! :smile:


----------



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

circa date for that bow is about 1982-1984

Good bow still shoot mine occasionally.......I'll have to take some pics of it

Dave


----------



## DanReid (Jul 26, 2005)

I've got it at 58# @ 31" draw with the cams on it instead of the old eccentrics & yoke.
It's in mint-shape, but I traded some expensive flyfishing gear for it.
I'm shooting full length xx75 Camo Hunter arrows 2315's with 4" Duravanes.
I learned on an old Bear "Black Bear" back then, so this bow was a nice step up for me.
It will be great for tree stand deer. I put a new string on it & upgraded sights with a Quick Tune 800 rest..hitting 30 yard shots already.
Also got a nice Darton too! Gotta luv archery! Happy hunting bro!


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*proline 1980??*

Looking at that pics it looks like my old bow proline cycone 2 i sold it fo 45$ canada funds Move to a hoyt supertec


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

*Tornado 2 ?*

Used to have a tornado 2 that looked like that also round alum. wheels?


----------



## DanReid (Jul 26, 2005)

Eene-meeny-miney-moe..can someone help me name this bow?


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*My vote*

is for the Toronado 2........I sold Prolines from 1978-1991.........or there about their wooden handle one was a shooter!!!!!


----------



## curverbowruss (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe also its a tornado. I used to shoot a hurricane XG-1 magnum. Wooden riser--dual cams. It was a shorty--took a 28 inch string. Killed a couple deer with it--retired, and sold it for parts. It was an ok shooter--It was loud by todays standards. One thing that stuck out about was the short ATA length. It seemed a little tough to tame at times. I will say I liked it at the time, but quickly moved on after the Pro-line name was sold. I believe Darton bought the name--didn't want to stand behind the warranty on the line they bought. Also at the end the bows made were horrible. Feel free to correct me if you feel I am in error on the Darton issue, but I was reflecting a little bit.


----------



## DanReid (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks again..looks like a tornado it is.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Darton owned Proline*

But they did not back it up much.
Proline wetn on their own about 2-3 years ago. They make nice bows now. Shot a nice ram with one last year.....they do not have the backing or the money to adverize like the big boys.


----------



## arrow point (Mar 22, 2005)

*bow model*

the bow is a tempest 11 hammered tone rizer,this was a split limb wheel bow.
the same rizer with bracket limb mounts was a cyclone model.
the tornado had black rizer and better laminated limbs.
be careful using cams on your bow,it was not made to take the shock,when they put cams on them they shortened the limbs and beefed them up.
that was one of the best shooting bows i ever sold .


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

looks a lot like my Proline tornado mine did have a black riser but I have painted it green could send a picture if you like

John


----------



## DanReid (Jul 26, 2005)

That would be fine brother John, send it.


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

*picture*

here it is

John


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

more


----------



## DanReid (Jul 26, 2005)

Sweet! Mines just like it with dark grey riser.
Mine has twin cams instead of the yokes with e-wheels on it.
Good stuff friend. :beer:


----------

